# Grinder for brewed....keep or sell Mazzer jolly



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

My super jolly and Gaggia classic are in the sale section at the moment.

I use French press, clever dripper and may buy a Bialetti moka pot......I also own a rhino hand grinder.

I did own the Lido travel grinder.....which could be a right pain to adjust the grind settings, sticking really badly and this was supposed to be the revised one that was easier to adjust.

I want to keep things simple with regard to my equipment, but I want a well made product that's going to last and do its job well....do I keep the Mazzer or buy another grinder that's maybe more brewed orientated (I must say I don't know how the Mazzer holds up to say a lido or feldfarb etc regards grinding for brewed).

What would you do......keep the Mazzer....sell it..., maybe just use the rhino....or buy something else?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Brewed is more forgiving of grind, the SJ should work OK.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

In my experience the Mazzer is not user friendly for brewed. I think you'd be better served selling it.

If you want to hand grind the lido will do well, or if you want electric something like a baratza encore should suffice. If the grind adjustment on the lido annoys you consider the feldgrind.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow the baratza looks like toy after looking at the ruggedness of the jolly......looks very plastic.....are they known to last?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

So....baratza.......a knock grinder or lido......,,,,,, so for one drink a day either a clever dripper...French press or moka pot......mmmm which to go for.

Encore looks like it's made of cheese....so think maybe a knock......given the lido was a pain to loosen the grind adjuster......although I did like its ruggedness


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Curious, why wouldn't the SJ work for brewed?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

BaggaZee said:


> Curious, why wouldn't the SJ work for brewed?


Im wondering how much improvement I'll see if I go down the feldgrind route......mmmm not too sure, I'll say one thing I'm in two minds as to sell or not because the last two cups in the clever dripper ( I tend to do 200g water than top up with hot milk) have been great.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I tend to grind on the overlap between fine drip & espresso for Clever, so I don't see why the SJ would struggle with that.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

MWJB said:


> I tend to grind on the overlap between fine drip & espresso for Clever, so I don't see why the SJ would struggle with that.


Im not too sure on grinds as such, but I know what espresso is, so I've got some sort of guide by that,,, I was doing clever by setting the grinder to what I had watched on "Sweet Maria's coffee" YouTube, courser that espresso, not a bad video. I can't grumble at what it's doing let's put it that way...







.


----------



## tdmr (Nov 18, 2016)

I have some mazzers (sj, stark, royal), and now also have a mahlkönig guatemala. For me there is absolutelly no doubt: the mazzers are perfect for espresso, but for brewed coffee they have no chance against the mk guatemala. It is realy superior against the mazzers.

The problem of the espresso grinders are the fines. You can see and taste it very god with a french press.

With an aeropress, both grinders work, but for me the guatemala tastes a lott better


----------

